# Help ..... advice on how to calm down



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

So what was a calm foggy start to Saturday in the U.K.

Our car was protected and parked safely in the corner of the driveway at our rental property whilst we visit the old folk in the U.K. for a few months. The wife gets a message from the landlords saying as the car was getting lots of dust and rain on it they have covered with cloths and a tarpaulin over the top !!

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh

From Black Friday to 'Shat'urday. And 5 weeks to wait until I can see any damage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Why wouldn’t they ask before they did that?,they obviously know that you look after your car 🤦🏻


----------



## Billabong (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok, to start - I get exactly where you're coming from. Whatever mental and emotional energy you spend on this will not affect the outcome when you eventually see what has/hasn't happened to your paint, but it will affect you now.



You DO NOT KNOW that your car is damaged from this, but you'd imagine it would be.
They did this with good intent I would say from what you've posted.
So, for the next five weeks, imagine that the cloths they placed on your car are the largest, softest, gentlest MF drying towels. Imagine they carefully placed a tarpauling over those. Imagine that there's no damage on the paint.


You can now hopefully get through the next five weeks with loved ones without this cloud of possibilites & unkowns interfering with that precious time. It won't change the actual outcome for your paint when you finally see under the tarp'.


You can't change what's done, but you CAN choose not to let it affect your next few weeks.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Steveom2 said:


> Why wouldn't they ask before they did that?,they obviously know that you look after your car


My thoughts to . Especially as the guy spend most of the 4 hours last pamper asking what and why . Plus asked if I had a cover and said no as they can do more harm than good .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Billabong said:


> Ok, to start - I get exactly where you're coming from. Whatever mental and emotional energy you spend on this will not affect the outcome when you eventually see what has/hasn't happened to your paint, but it will affect you now.
> 
> You DO NOT KNOW that your car is damaged from this, but you'd imagine it would be.
> They did this with good intent I would say from what you've posted.
> ...


Cheers

I've chilled a little now and glad the car is white and not black so more forgiving.

I guessed they were being kind. 99.99% of french don't give a 541t about their cars and bumpers are parking aids to make parking spaces bigger. It is odd as car prices are much higher there.

A positive is that the wife is expecting extended cleaning time when we are back so alway positive to have cleaning credits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thats 5 weeks to save up for that new DA you wanted pal.

Every cloud.....:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Least they've put cloths on before the tarp, could've just put the tarp on alone.

They were just trying to help pal, maybe not the best method but they obviously had the best intentions.

Take care buddy.


----------

